# getting chips between chip breaker & blade



## t4d (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm having trouble with the chip breakers on a couple of garage sale planes that I refurbished several years ago. One plane is a 4 1/2, and the other is a No 7 jointer. I'm getting chips stuck between the chip breaker and the blade. It always seems to happen in the same spot, and I think the chip breaker is the problem in both cases.

I put on my magnifying glasses and took a look, and one corner of the breaker does not appear to make good contact with the back of the blade (it's a little bit high) and I'm not sure how to handle this. So far, I've tried to hone the underside of the chip breaker at the point where it contacts the blade, but no success.

I'm considering using a small ball peen hammer and a couple light taps to help the alignment, but I'm not sure how to secure it in the bench vise, nor where to strike it. Maybe just free-hand it on the "anvil" section of the bench vise? Or, might be wiser not to attempt this at all?

Any metal workers out there?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The back of the blade, or the chip breaker isn't flat. Use a coarse stone to flatten both.


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't use a hammer please! Use a coarse sharpening stone to correct it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is a pretty good video about flattening a chip breaker:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAwMzgs-1Bw


----------

